# Custom shark skin holster



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Just got my new holster in the mail Fri... By far the nicest, most comfortable holster ever!

http://overlandgunleather.com/site/...p://overlandgunleather.com/Photo_Gallery.html

Sent the guy an email telling him what I want and he made it. Couldn't have been easier.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jlami said:


> Just got my new holster in the mail Fri... By far the nicest, most comfortable holster ever!
> 
> http://overlandgunleather.com/site/...p://overlandgunleather.com/Photo_Gallery.html
> 
> ...


Bad link......


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Bad link......


The link worked for me...took me to their photo gallery...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Bad for me too.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> bad for me too.


+1  !!!!!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

http://overlandgunleather.com/ 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Adam does some good work. He's made 6 holsters for various Kimbers for me. He's priced decently also.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

cjbrown said:


> Adam does some good work. He's made 6 holsters for various Kimbers for me. He's priced decently also.


I am glad to hear that! I grew up with him and his brother... Got to know the entire family extremely well over the years. In fact his mom does all the production and shipping for my amortising company. How did you find him from up here in OH?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hes not taking any new orders till march, think someone can pull some strings and get me one for my sig 239? send me a pm if so, thanks


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

ezbite said:


> hes not taking any new orders till march, think someone can pull some strings and get me one for my sig 239? send me a pm if so, thanks


Calling him right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jlami, ive been trying to pm you? do you have them turned off?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> jlami, ive been trying to pm you? do you have them turned off?


Looks like he might have gotten himself banned Tom.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Workdog said:


> Looks like he might have gotten himself banned Tom.


And I think what ever post he was banned for got deleted. I went and checked out his recent posts and didn't see anything that would have triggered a ban...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

